# AMD E-350 Kleine Spielebenchmarkliste



## ger_cornholio (24. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 

als ich mich hier im Forum wegen Laptop beraten ließ, wollten viele wissen was für Spiele man so mit einem E-350 zocken kann ohne ne Diashow zu sehen. Ich hab einfach mal ein paar Spiele installiert und so eingestellt, dass sie in nativer Auflösung (1366x768) halbwegs flüssig laufen. Der Laptop ist ein Lenovo Thinkpad Edge E325 mit 4GiB RAM


Call of Duty 2:
Alles Niedrig. Unter 25 fps => unspielbar 

Call of Duty 4:
Alles Low. 25 - 35 fps => Naja man kanns schon spielen, sieht aber ******* aus. Da spiel ich lieber Halflife oä.

Warcraft 3 TFT:
Alles Hoch; 1024x768; min: 30 fps max 50 fps => wunderbar

Gothic 2 Ravens Night:
native Resolution; Texture Detail 100%; Sichtweite 100%; Objekt Sichtweite 80%; Himmeleffekte ja;
30 - 40 fps => gut spielbar

Halflife 1/Counterstrike:
Ja kein Ding

Halflife 2:
Texturen mittel, sonst so ziemlich alles low; 40 - 60 fps trotzdem unangenehme Ruckler 

WoW:
DX11 Rendering; Slider Einstellung mittel; 35 - 45 fps 
DX11 Rendering; Slider Einstellung low; 60 fps konstant 

Prince of Persia The Sands of Time:
Alles Hoch; 50 - 60 Frames 

Defense Grid: The Awakening:
Mittel; 30-40 Frames -> reicht!

2D Spiele(World of Goo; Braid; Bit Trip Beat; Osmos):
Alles Kein Problem

Minecraft 1.8:
Alles low; 20-40 fps; Ich glaub der CPU is zu langsam, der hängt nämlich dauerhaft bei 100% auf beiden Kernen.
Ich hab keine Ahnung wie man das Spiel spielt, ich bin also einfach ein wenig rumgelaufen und hab auf Sachen geprügelt. ka ob das representativ ist.

Starcraft 2:
Ich verweise: http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/amd-e-350-atom-d525-nvidia-ion-2,2905-4.html

Multimedia Performance:
Youtube Full HD:  Windows: Ja Linux: Nein 
Full HD Video(mkv) Windows: Ja Linux: Ja (GPU Acceleration im VLC anschalten!)

So das wär erstmal alles. Wenn ich noch was installier schreib ich das hier rein.
Wünsche können natürlich geäussert werden, aber 3dMARK lass ich net laufen, das könnt ihr selber nachschaun...

Hier die Auswahl:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu kommen noch alle Spiele von Blizzard, CoD MW1, Sacred, Bioshock, NfS Shift noch viele mehr, die ich jetzt nicht aufzählen will.

Ich hoffe das hilft dem einen oder anderen einzuschätzen ob das für ihn reicht.

ciao 
Tilman


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. September 2011)

Wow, danke für die Benchmarks! 
Und das du Wünsche zulässt, ist auch super! 
Wenn du die Zeit hast, aber auch nur dann, würde ich mich über CoD 4/5/6/7(ist ja alles fast dieselbe Engine) und SC2 freuen!



ger_cornholio schrieb:


> (...)
> Multimedia Performance: Youtube Full HD:  Windows: Ja* Linux: Nein *
> (...)


Das ist sehr, sehr schade : (


MfG
fac3l3ss

3dit:
Minecraft kannst du nicht zufällig benchen? =3


----------



## ShadowBear40K (24. September 2011)

Hey toller Thread! 

Hab selber ein Asus 1215B netbook mit E-350. 

@fac3l3ss Hab Minecraft drauf und ich kann sagen, dass es läuft aber da es wohl schlecht programmiert ist nicht 100% flüssig


----------



## ger_cornholio (24. September 2011)

Ich hab mal mit Minecraft und SC geupdated.
MW1 kommt gleich, obwohl Windows behauptet, dass es noch ca 5 Tage dauert, bis ich das aufm USB Stick hab


----------



## fac3l3ss (24. September 2011)

Danke euch beiden! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## biohaufen (24. September 2011)

Thx, schade laut Youtube wäre sogar Dirt 3 auf min, noch flüssig.


----------



## ger_cornholio (24. September 2011)

biohaufen schrieb:


> Thx, schade laut Youtube wäre sogar Dirt 3 auf min, noch flüssig.


Ja hab ich auch gesehen, aber das war glaub ich ein Desktop System mit schnellerem RAM.
Da die Graka Shared Memory hat würd ich sagen, dass schnellerer RAM die Spieleleistung erhöht


----------



## biohaufen (24. September 2011)

ger_cornholio schrieb:
			
		

> Ja hab ich auch gesehen, aber das war glaub ich ein Desktop System mit schnellerem RAM.
> Da die Graka Shared Memory hat würd ich sagen, dass schnellerer RAM die Spieleleistung erhöht



Ne, das war ein Notebook von MSI

Hier im Test, sind das viel bessere Ergebnisse, http://www.notebookcheck.com/AMD-Radeon-HD-6310.40948.0.html


----------



## ger_cornholio (24. September 2011)

Ich weiß nicht... Bei den Spielen die ich auch ausprobiert habe decken sich die Ergebnisse


----------



## K3n$! (25. September 2011)

Bei mir ruckeln ab und zu die HD-Videos. Sowohl im VLC als auch bei Youtube. 
Hattet ihr das auch ?


----------



## ger_cornholio (27. September 2011)

"Bei mir ruckeln ab und zu die HD-Videos. Sowohl im VLC als auch bei Youtube. 
Hattet ihr das auch ?"

Bei YT hab ich das noch nicht festgestellt(720p muss ja auch reichen bei dem Display) und bei VLC hilft es wenn du unter Optionen -> Input&Codecs entweder die Hardwarebeschleunigung anschaltest oder das Post Processing auf 0 stellst.


----------



## K3n$! (27. September 2011)

Das werde ich mal ausprobieren. Bei YT ruckelt das Bild ein wenig hinterher (ab und an). 
Bei VLC sind es Klötzchen.

Hoffe, dein Vorschlag behebt das


----------



## Ahab (27. September 2011)

Ich würde noch Unreal Tournament 2004 vorschlagen!  Ich habe ein Thinkpad mit Turion II X2 Neo K625 und einer HD 4225, also relativ ähnliche Grundvorraussetzungen wie der E-350. Wenn du es nicht hast, kann ich es auch selbst mal benchen, bin nur grade in der Uni.  Habs mal angezockt und sieht echt gut aus. Nur krieg ich kein 16:9 hin, nur 4:3 (bzw. 16:10).


----------



## ger_cornholio (30. September 2011)

Ich schaus mir mal an. Ich glaub mein Mitbewohner hat das.


----------



## Xagi (21. Februar 2012)

genau die infos die ich gesucht habe, nice


----------



## ph1driver (23. Februar 2012)

Ist zwar schon etwas her der Thread, aber wolltest du die anderen Games aus deiner Liste auch Testen?


----------



## ger_cornholio (23. Februar 2012)

Nur auf Anfrage, weil ich jetzt net umbedingt 300Gb bei steam laden will nur um festzustellen, dass alles was nach 2000 rausgekommen ist ruckelt.

Ich hab noch Defense Grid hinzugefügt

FUS RO YAY!


----------



## Kleinkrieg (3. Juni 2012)

Super Auflistung


----------



## pipo91 (30. Oktober 2013)

hab den tread leider erst so spät gefunden, mich würde aber interresieren ob gothic 3 auf dem e350 spielbar ist. 
Hab mir schon nen barebone bestellt, brauch nur noch ram


----------

